# Hedgie Advertisement on HHC



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know if it is just me, but I usually look at the advertisements near the top of the pages before I scroll down. I figured that the ads are getting more and more related to hedgehogs and I keep seeing the "Hedgehog Supply Store" ad and I think the picture is cute, anybody with me?  
That is all I wanted to say, I just like the ad picture.  :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The picture is adorable  but most of the stuff they sell for hedgies is not good.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LarryT said:


> The picture is adorable  but most of the stuff they sell for hedgies is not good.


Very good point, I forgot to add that in the original post.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its a cute hog but I figured what LarryT said, it was going to be mostly crap, and I just don't click on advertisement banners. I'm not sure if the banner is directed at this site or us personally, I think its something google inserts (browser cookie) that generates these ads, because I spend a fair amount of time looking up motorcycle parts, the banner above tends to give me ads for motorcycle repair schools and other related stuff. When I first joined, it was all hedgehog and animal cages (since I had been looking).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I thought the little guy was cute too. But then clicked on the site...
Didn't realize the banners could be personalized.


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

LarryT said:


> The picture is adorable  but most of the stuff they sell for hedgies is not good.


I agree so much that I sent them an email that they shouldn't sell the wodent wheels or the sanding things for them in the hedgie section.

The little hedgie is so cute.


----------

